# Milk's Biggest Competitior.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You may be surprised. This may help you understand the dairy dilemma that has been ongoing since the 70's. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/milks-biggest-competitor-may-surprise-you-/


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Had a guy tell me today they are fixin to slaughter 300,000 dairy cows to try and raise milk prices. That means rough roads ahead for the cow calf operator☹


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bluefarmer said:


> Had a guy tell me today they are fixin to slaughter 300,000 dairy cows to try and raise milk prices. That means rough roads ahead for the cow calf operator☹


Others will just add 300,000 cows,well maybe 400,000.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I happened to see this a couple of weeks ago on RFD-TV (no ball game on, can't really stand "The Voice"). These folks seemed to have made their own market (let alone favors that even I might like to try). I would definitely call it 'thinking outside the box'.

http://shattomilk.com/products/#flavoredMilk

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Others will just add 300,000 cows,well maybe 400,000.


Boy ain't that the truth.....


----------

